# Home made mold armor?



## Dieselhead (Jan 10, 2016)

anyone have a recipie for mold armor? It's a house/deck wash I believe is mostly bleach that does a great job at cleaning trex and wood siding. I believe Home Depot gets around $8 a gallon for it, surely it can't be anything special. I have my large deck to do and it's gonna take more then a couple gallons I'd like to make my own!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 10, 2016)

Dieselhead said:


> View attachment 171634
> 
> 
> anyone have a recipie for mold armor? It's a house/deck wash I believe is mostly bleach that does a great job at cleaning trex and wood siding. I believe Home Depot gets around $8 a gallon for it, surely it can't be anything special. I have my large deck to do and it's gonna take more then a couple gallons I'd like to make my own!



I see it works in 10. Minutes.  Wouldn't it take longer to make something and probably cost more too?


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 10, 2016)

Bleach does that.  You can see the mold just fall off.  It might actually bleach things though, lol, which doesn't mean that much to me since I like a light yellow house.  
So, I do dilute it some for siding.  But, I've used it full strength on a particularly moldy deck (in shade all the time).


----------



## seige101 (Jan 10, 2016)

My father used to use a concoction of bleach, Tri sodium phosphate (TSP) and tide detergent mixed with water in a 5 gallon bucket. I don't know the exact measurements though. Knowing his way of if a little is good than a lot is better it was probably a gallon of bleach, a box of TSP and a large container of tide dumped into the 5 gallon bucket and topped off with water.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 10, 2016)

I sprayed the bleach with a pump sprayer.  Not that I'm bragging or anything...far from it.  I'm not sure it did the screws any good.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 10, 2016)

Usually use about a 20% bleach solution with TSP, seems to work well for us.


----------



## Dieselhead (Jan 11, 2016)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I see it works in 10. Minutes.  Wouldn't it take longer to make something and probably cost more too?


 a 6 pack of bleach at the wholesale club is pretty cheap! Small amounts of other ingredients can't be too costly, I need about 10 gallons of this stuff. 


Warm_in_NH said:


> Usually use about a 20% bleach solution with TSP, seems to work well for us.


Good to hear, how much tsp per gallon?


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 11, 2016)

For extreme situations, (or if you have a pool) you can use pool shock.  This works great on siding and decks.  Just don't over-do it.


----------



## Jags (Jan 11, 2016)

Yep - the bleach, tsp and Tide works pretty well on decks as well as siding.  I typically use a two gallon bucket and dump approx a cup of each into the mix of 1.5 -2.0 gallons of water.  Let it sit for 5-10 minutes, maybe a little brush work if needed, then rinse off.  For the record, I have first gen Trex for my deck and it is a pain in comparison to the newer version(s).


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jan 11, 2016)

Dieselhead said:


> a 6 pack of bleach at the wholesale club is pretty cheap! Small amounts of other ingredients can't be too costly, I need about 10 gallons of this stuff.
> 
> Good to hear, how much tsp per gallon?



Think I usually toss about a cup per a gallon or somewhere around there in. I probably do it different every time, it's been a while, but I'm sure I read the directions then went the "more is better" route and did another 50% over whatever it said. Not that more really is better, sometimes, other times you're just wasting product or killing surrounding vegetation.

Of course, with all the above, EYE PROTECTION.


----------



## Dieselhead (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks gentlemen I'll be giving this a shot.


----------

